# Size Chart for the Larger T's



## DMBizeau (Nov 9, 2009)

Due to the fact I love the big T's I made up a list for myself of all the T's I could find that max size were 7" or larger. I know it probly isnt complete but just figured it might save someone some trouble.

Species	                          Name	                           Max Size	 
Acanthoscurria atrox	Brazilian Giant Black	       8"	 
Acanthoscurria brocklehursti	Giant Black & White Banded	       8"	 
Acanthosurria geniculata	Giant White Knee	                    8"	 
Avicularia braunshauseni	Goliath Pinktoe	                    7"	 
Chilobrachys fimbratus	Indian Violet	                    7"	 
Citharischius crawshayi	King Baboon	                    8"	 
Cyriopagopus paganus	Thai Tiger	                    7"	 
Cyriopagopus thorelli	Maylasian Earthtiger	       7"	 
Grammostola Pulchripes	Chaco Goldenknee	                    8"	 
Hysterocrates gigas	Cameroon Red Baboon	       7"	 
Lasiodora difficilis	             Brazilian Fire Red	                    7"	 
Lasiodora klugi	             Bahia Scarlet	                    12"	 
Lasiodora parahybana	Brazilian Salmon Pink	       12"	 
Lasiodora striatus	             Brazilian Brown Giant	       8"	 
Megaphobema robustum	Columbian Giant	                    8"	 
Nhandu coloratovillosus	Brazilian Black & White	       7"	 
Nhandu cromatus	             White Striped Birdeater	       7"	 
Nhandu vulpinus	             Brazilian Giant Blonde	       8"	 
Pamphobeteus antinous	Bolivian blueleg tarantula	       8"	 
Pamphobeteus fortis  	Columbian brown tarantula	       9"	 
Pamphobeteus ornatus	Columbian pinkbloom tarantula     9"	 
Pamphobeteus ulaltramarinus Ecuadorian birdeater	       7"	 
Phormictopus cancerides	Haitian brown tarantula	       9"	 
Poecilotheria fasciata	Sri Lankan Ornamental	       8"	 
Poecilotheria formosa	Salem Ornamental	                    8"	 
Poecilotheria ornata	Fringed Ornamental	       8"	 
Poecilotheria pederseni	Pederson's Ornamental	       8"	 
Poecilotheria regalis	Indian Ornamental	                    8"	 
Poecilotheria rufilata	Redslate Ornamental	       9"	 
Poecilotheria striata	Mysore Ornamental	                    8"	 
Poecilotheria subfusca	Ivory Ornamental	                    8"	 
Psalmopoeus cambridgei  	Trinidad chevron tarantula	       7"	 
Theraphosa blondi	             Goliath Bird Eater	                   12"	 
Xenesthis immanis	             Colombian Lesserblack	      10"	 
Xenesthis intermedia	Amazon blue bloom  	       8"


----------



## Warren Bautista (Nov 9, 2009)

Poecilotheria ornata get bigger than 8"......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ariel (Nov 9, 2009)

Also _C. thorelli _isn't in the hobby, all that were thought to be _C. thorelli _are acctually _C. shioedtei_. Also I've heard they can get up to 9". I don't know the truth in that though, my girls only 4" right now. 

Also I agree with Warren, _P. ornatas_ get bigger, I've heard of specimens around 10".

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Fran (Nov 9, 2009)

"Lasiodora klugi Bahia Scarlet 12" 
Lasiodora parahybana Brazilian Salmon Pink 12" "

Thats a bit too much to say.
Never heard on anyone over 10-11"
You forgot Therpahosa Apophysis and I have had B smithis at 7"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Warren Bautista (Nov 9, 2009)

Also, I've heard of C. crawshayi pushing almost 9-10".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jayefbe (Nov 9, 2009)

Lampropelma?  Also, has anyone actually seen a 7" Avic?


----------



## Exo (Nov 9, 2009)

I know of an H.mac that is 8in, but she is an exeptional case.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PSYS (Nov 9, 2009)

I think for the most part it's going to be accurate to some degree... but judging from the replies, every T is going to be different, as well.  Some may be the exception to the rule.


----------



## barabootom (Nov 9, 2009)

I think there are more pamphos that reach 7 inches.


----------



## equuskat (Nov 9, 2009)

Fran said:


> "Lasiodora klugi Bahia Scarlet 12"
> Lasiodora parahybana Brazilian Salmon Pink 12" "
> 
> Thats a bit too much to say.
> ...


I totally agree.  I think that some of the sizes are over-estimated.


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 9, 2009)

You forgot about the _L. violaceopes_ - 9"


----------



## PrimalTaunt (Nov 9, 2009)

Very interesting concept that would be nice to see expanded.


----------



## DMBizeau (Nov 12, 2009)

The hard part about making the list was different sites say different things, and there are always exceptions to the standard. I really just made it to use as a reference.


----------



## kucouyf (Nov 12, 2009)

I know a P. Ornata at 11"

Reactions: Face Palm 1


----------



## Moltar (Nov 12, 2009)

LOL. Man, people are so obsessed with this. The longer i'm involved in this hobby the less of a hoot I could give about which is the biggest and baddest. Interesting personality, behaviors, color phases and other such factors carry more weight for me than general hugeness. That's just me though.

Besides that, max size is pretty relative from one specimen to another. Just because it's a female L. parahybana, for example, doesn't mean it will necessarily *ever* get up to 12". A 9"-10" L. parahybana is a much more realistic expectation.

Still, nice list. Good luck getting a monster!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pouchedrat (Nov 12, 2009)

I like my T's small and dainty, LOL!  

I wish there was a size chart for the tiniest T's out there, actually..  Thinking of expanding into another dwarf species but not sure what, yet.


----------



## micheldied (Nov 12, 2009)

i like my Ts big...i'll be sure to look for these.


----------



## Satellite Rob (Nov 12, 2009)

Lasiodora Parahybana and Klugi are not even close to 12" legspan and the 
largest legspan on any T ever recorded was a Theraphosa Apophysis it was 
13.2" mature male.Plus i've seen alot of king baboons over 9".


----------



## zacola (Nov 17, 2009)

Don't forget about the Aussie Ts. Such as Phlogius Crassipes, and Selenotypus sp. (Plumipes) both get in the 8" range not to mention the newly discovered Phlogius "Goliath" rumored to get in the 9-10" range.


----------



## TalonAWD (Nov 20, 2009)

Its a decent reference when you are looking ball park sizes. Lasiodoras are not common over 10"


----------



## DMBizeau (Nov 20, 2009)

TalonAWD said:


> Its a decent reference when you are looking ball park sizes. Lasiodoras are not common over 10"


Thanks, thats all it was really meant to be.


----------



## robc (Nov 20, 2009)

jayefbe said:


> Lampropelma?  Also, has anyone actually seen a 7" Avic?


I hqave a A. versicolor about that size...she is huge and mean!


----------



## jayefbe (Nov 20, 2009)

robc said:


> I hqave a A. versicolor about that size...she is huge and mean!


I want a versi like that!


----------



## Avicularia Man (Jan 10, 2010)

Moltar said:


> LOL. Man, people are so obsessed with this. The longer i'm involved in this hobby the less of a hoot I could give about which is the biggest and baddest. Interesting personality, behaviors, color phases and other such factors carry more weight for me than general hugeness. That's just me though.


I haven't even been in the hobby a month and I am already to that point.


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jan 10, 2010)

i got a mm P Cancerides he's about 9"....


----------



## AussieT (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeah no one mentions the big Aussie T's. Phlogius Crassipes - 9"+ (We currently have a pic of a big girl on the Australian Invertebrate Forum and the Australian Tarantula Association Forums that is 230mm (or as long as a house brick). Selenotypus Plumipes - 8"+, Phlogius Strenuus - 9" and Phlogius sp. Goliath - 10" and these are the common sizes for the large mature females.


----------



## boonbear (Jan 11, 2010)

Nice list!  Thanks for the time and effort involved.


----------



## ReMoVeR (Jan 11, 2010)

Avicularia Man said:


> I haven't even been in the hobby a month and I am already to that point.


I think you are seeing it the wrong way i guess...i dont care even if it has 5" or 8" but when i ordered my new Ts if this thread existed it would have been a lot more easier for me to choose... this thread is a good one to check if you are not one of the experts and since you probably have a couple of Ts and you know they wont pass the 5-6" mark(my case) ... i think you would like to have one of the bigger ones =) 

just my 2cents

cheers,

//Tiago


----------



## Avicularia Man (Jan 11, 2010)

ReMoVeR said:


> I think you are seeing it the wrong way i guess...i dont care even if it has 5" or 8" but when i ordered my new Ts if this thread existed it would have been a lot more easier for me to choose... this thread is a good one to check if you are not one of the experts and since you probably have a couple of Ts and you know they wont pass the 5-6" mark(my case) ... i think you would like to have one of the bigger ones =)
> 
> just my 2cents
> 
> ...


If not caring about size, but instead caring about how strong the venom is, how defensive it is, how it will be in the cage (a pet rock, or something that moves), and how colorful it is. If that is looking at it the wrong way, then sign me up. Because if that is the wrong way, then I refuse to look at it the right way. 
I understand what this thread is for. I was simply agreeing with Paul that I couldn't care less about size. If size was important to me, I wouldn't have gotten 5 slings. I would have gotten 5 adults. If size was important to me, I would own a T.Blondi (which is one I never see myself owning).


----------



## DMBizeau (Jan 11, 2010)

Guess I might have to update the list and do a new thread since I cant edit it.


----------



## BrettG (Jan 11, 2010)

jayefbe said:


> Lampropelma?  Also, has anyone actually seen a 7" Avic?


My A.Metallica is pushing 7.5 inches.


----------



## ReMoVeR (Jan 11, 2010)

Avicularia Man said:


> If not caring about size, but instead caring about how strong the venom is, how defensive it is, how it will be in the cage (a pet rock, or something that moves), and how colorful it is. If that is looking at it the wrong way, then sign me up. Because if that is the wrong way, then I refuse to look at it the right way.
> I understand what this thread is for. I was simply agreeing with Paul that I couldn't care less about size. If size was important to me, I wouldn't have gotten 5 slings. I would have gotten 5 adults. If size was important to me, I would own a T.Blondi (which is one I never see myself owning).


I totally get your point... size is not the only thing to admire in tarantulas but it seems that everyone takes it too seriously! I agree ! 

It is part of the hobby of "collecting" (this sounds harsh... sounds like we live in a pokemon game but i can't describe it better) tarantulas for someone that likes all the variety to have a big small medium tarantulas aswell as pontent venom, agressiveness, docileness (does this word exist?) and so on, so on..

cheers,
//Tiago


----------



## natebugman (Jan 11, 2010)

To the original OP:

When you listed Lasiodora striatus, were you referring to Lasiodorides striatus (Peruvian orange stripe knee) ~7" or Lasiodora striatipes (Bahia grey birdeater) 7-8"?


----------



## Pax (Apr 12, 2020)

any update on this chart?


----------

